# how does gypsy horses and passports work?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey my friend....... new to the horse world

went and stupidly bought a few horses of the gypsy's not my kind of thing he things they are top notch but i can even see that they arnt some where massivly under weight. one has two blue eyes.........:rant2:its a cob not a paint horse! he paid silly money for these even swaped the odd one for scrap metal/ car parts which i find quite amusing:lol2:


none of them have passports all are under 2 years old

becuase they came from ' gypsys' they still have to have passports and microchip right? as he can get find thousands for not having them!?

where does he stand. as i was going to buy a filly last year who had been dumped on a yard owner left not paying for anything but had no pass port and when i was looking it all up and ringing people they siad i would be vary carefull etc i could get find thousands if i bought the pony..........

any insite would be good : victory:


----------



## paula72 (May 13, 2010)

Hi

It is my understanding it is illegal to sell a horse without a passport, but not to buy. I think it was last year microchipping of foals became a requirement but I could be wrong and may have been 2 years ago it came in. It should be easy to apply for a passport in his own right (yes, it makes passports as a theft deterant a joke).

May I ask why you think blue (wall) eyes are bad in cobs? They are not a health issue, i know in New Forest ponies they are undesirable in the breed standard but are common in coloured ponies/cobs, when it comes to showing they are like marmite, judges either love them or hate them,lol.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

paula72 said:


> Hi
> 
> It is my understanding it is illegal to sell a horse without a passport, but not to buy. I think it was last year microchipping of foals became a requirement but I could be wrong and may have been 2 years ago it came in. It should be easy to apply for a passport in his own right (yes, it makes passports as a theft deterant a joke).
> 
> May I ask why you think blue (wall) eyes are bad in cobs? They are not a health issue, i know in New Forest ponies they are undesirable in the breed standard but are common in coloured ponies/cobs, when it comes to showing they are like marmite, judges either love them or hate them,lol.




ohh okay thought it was illegal to buy and sell without one. i think chipping is 2 years now my mother still hasnt got tia done! tut tut but getting her done in july when vet coming out as vets doing it half price! bargian!

i just dont think its correct. true paint horses should have blue eyes ( not always) i dont think its right on cobs or any other type of horse.... you get people selling mini's as paints just casue they have blue eyes and broken marked. i think its silly as most of the time they are mini shetland x's anywho. ill stop ranting now :blush:


----------



## paula72 (May 13, 2010)

Hey its cool, nice to have intelligent conversation about these things.

There are many types of minis and shetlands can be shown in mini horse classes as many are type not breed. The classes are things like draught, with the thought being if they were horse size what type would they look like. Then you get what I call the true "breed" minis. It is a minefield.

I used to show shetlands at county level, love em.

One of my foresters has half a blue eye, its funny when we first got him it really seemed to stick out but 3 years on I never notice,lol.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

officially its illegal to sell a horse without a passport, unofficially it still goes on but the horse cannot be sold through an auction ring without a passport. given the amount of hassle that can be involved in passporting very few people will touch a horse without a passport if you intend to sell it on. put bluntly: your freind got had, especially if he payed a lot for them.

im not 100% about laws regarding microchipping, im pretty sure you have to have one to import or export a horse.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> officially its illegal to sell a horse without a passport, unofficially it still goes on but the horse cannot be sold through an auction ring without a passport. given the amount of hassle that can be involved in passporting very few people will touch a horse without a passport if you intend to sell it on. put bluntly: your freind got had, especially if he payed a lot for them.
> 
> im not 100% about laws regarding microchipping, im pretty sure you have to have one to import or export a horse.



yep no all horses are ment to have a passport and microchip now days or a freeze mark i belive.
no he paid in scrap metal/ car parts for two of them and like 100 - 250 for the others. i have told him about passporting .... i didnt even dream about adding micro chipping into the subject. but he insists true gypsy horses dont have passports.



well i have a mini spotted stallion and a mini chestnut and white mare. i shown magic twice when he was 13 months and 2 years. but now he is a :devil: at horse shows well the last two i took him to he was. the judges comments where he is a monseter and needs more training...... i thought your having a laugh i spend atleast 2 hours a day on him! LOL little git. jumping around rearing up throwing himself on the floor. id never seen anything like it. little darling!! but sold our tralier so dont think ill get much chance to try and get him out of it. she has never been shown just stuck in a feild for 3 years of her life. only had her a few months. was a right freak when i got her. scared of everything, people, cabbage! LOL she isnt now thank god.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

giant snail said:


> i have told him about passporting .... i didnt even dream about adding micro chipping into the subject. but he insists true gypsy horses dont have passports.


as long as he never wants to sell them, then thats all good. the minute he tries to sell one (unless he finds someone else who wants to take a chance on an unpassported horse) that thinking will change pretty fast :lol2: or as my mate would put it 'tell him to tell that to defra' :whistling2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> as long as he never wants to sell them, then thats all good. the minute he tries to sell one (unless he finds someone else who wants to take a chance on an unpassported horse) that thinking will change pretty fast :lol2: or as my mate would put it 'tell him to tell that to defra' :whistling2:



LOL he thiks he has too many now. i think he has 2 or 3 colts and the odd mare/ filly. i think one or two are passported. but yes i agree. 
iv tried to explain to him you'll have trouble selling them but he says he will just sell them to other gypsy's. i said why dont you try and get them passported and traind up a bit and then sell them.............:bash: i dont know what goes though his head.


----------



## paula72 (May 13, 2010)

You need to be able to produce a passport within 3 hours of being requested now, the rules changed recently.

It could be have stopped now but I know until recently passports could be issued outside the sale ring at autions.

I'm not a great believer in them, they were marketed as a way to prevent horse theft but in reality its more to protect humans from eating horse meat that isn't fit due to drugs taken whilst horse alive (will stop there as I will get on my soap box,lol)

Microchipping is only compulsary in foals, within so many months of being born. It isn't required with horses born before the rule came in 1 or 2 years ago.

Giant Snail I have a Traditional cob (gypsy), a welsh A and B and 2 new foresters, they keep me busy but I love them:2thumb:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its also illegal to transport a horse without a passport


----------

